# Monster jellyfish crop circle



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/92634/?fp=1


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Cool !!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Alien Jellyfish. What's next? It's beautiful, but I feel sorry for the farmers who have there crops cut and trampled. I wonder if you can get crop circle insurance?


----------

